# Pigeon with Pocket Slingshot



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Head shot 3/8 steel dropped like a sack of taters. The slingshot is a little david nice little shooter it took some getting use to i shoot it OTT because I dont want to forkhit it and its my favorte style.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good shooting! That Little David is awesome, I need one :thumbsup:
Shooting butterfly style?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shot!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot, I have a Little David, had it for many years. :wave:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I love nostalgic slingshots still in use...and bagged a little something to eat as well. Nice going!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

M.J said:


> Good shooting! That Little David is awesome, I need one :thumbsup:
> Shooting butterfly style?


Thanks I only get to like a 75% butterfly out of those 9 inch bands.

As far as getting one I don't know if you messed with one but I really like my original one but i feel that the Milbro copy would be a better shooter than the original because the original casting they left a raised bit on the tips and i feel that it may shorten the band life.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I actually looked up the Milbro Pro Shot one after reading this post. It's super nice but too rich for my blood right now.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

file down the rough spot or lay a little leather under the band or gypsy tabs


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

fred45 said:


> file down the rough spot or lay a little leather under the band or gypsy tabs


That would be a crime to file it. But I might try the gypsy tabs when it comes back around in rotation ive got a few slingshots to test and hunt with.


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

M.J said:


> I actually looked up the Milbro Pro Shot one after reading this post. It's super nice but too rich for my blood right now.











M.J.,
You might take a look at the Metbro Unishot. Pretty inexpensive, very similar to the Milbro, and can be used as a core or a very low profile standard alone slingshot. I've really had a ball with two of them this winter. 
Thanks 
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

